# Switching from R10 to R16-500



## ibmd (Jan 7, 2012)

I currently have a R10 Tivo receiver and am thinking about purchasing a used R16-500 receiver. I've had the R10 several years but I'm a newbie at the new technology regarding Directv. I know Tivo is old tech but I'm pleased with it. Probably because I haven't experienced what's new and truthfully I really don't need more than what I have (except for maybe a larger HDD). I just started having problems with the R10. Sorry I'm rattling, just want to give some backgroud. Anyway, my question is what difficulties/problems/pitfalls will I have in switching? Also, what are the advantages/improvements?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

:welcome_s

Not much difference between the R10 and R16's. Let me see what I can remember.


The R10 has a 30-minute live TV buffer, the R16 has 90 minutes. 
No dual live buffers on the R16, (the HDDVR's have this as an on-demand feature but the R16's do not.) 
Gain caller ID (the R10 does not have this)
Gain DIRECTV interactive features. (Things like local weather conditions on the Weather Channel and Game Lounge). 
Record around 100 hours of programming Vs. the R10's 70. 
No phone line required for software updates, the R16 gets them via satellite. 
No wish list recordings, but the R16 will do series links (same as the TiVo season pass).
I think that's about it.


----------



## ibmd (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm assuming the R16 wont be plug n play. What process am I going to have to go through to the R16 get up and running? I pay $10 Tivo fee, if I switch to the R16 I assume there will be a fee also?


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

$10 TiVo fee? The R10 should have a $7 charge for DVR service. 

The fee changes from the TiVo DVR fee to the R15 DVR fee (which is the same price). 

As for installing one, the R16 supports legacy installations (only a few of the HD IRD’s are SWM-only.) So you should be able to use your current setup.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The two units have a totally different user interface, and you will find the R16 to be very unfamiliar initially. If you do some searching, there are some old threads about moving from a Tivo based DVR to a DirecTV based DVR (something along the lines of a Tivo survival guide). It would probably be worth looking for those threads.

I owned an R10 for a little while, but actually started out with an R15 (much the same as an R16) first, so I became used to the DirecTV UI before the Tivo UI. I won't say either is necessarily better or worse than the other, but they are different. Just want to make sure you are aware of that.


----------



## ibmd (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks you guys for the info. I have read a lot of threads and I will search the threads for more info. I really would appreciate it you could help with a few more questions. I've read some threads that mention having to get another card when switching receivers. Will I need to do so even if I get another R10? Also, is there a way to get the my recordings to the new unit no matter which unit I get?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cards are mated to receivers, and DIRECTV generally will not let you move a card from one receiver to another. If you get a leased receiver from DIRECTV or any 3rd party retailer, then it will come with a card. If you buy a used owned receiver from someone, you will have to get a new card from DIRECTV. In the latter case, make sure the unit you are buying is in fact owned and can be activated if you buy it (get the RID # and call DIRECTV and ask specifically). If you can find a used R10, it will be owned. None were leased.

As to moving content off the old R10 to another DVR, absolutely not to a DIRECTV branded DVR. Maybe to another Tivo based unit, but I'm not familiar enough to give any details. You might ask that question at www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## ibmd (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok. Thanks for the info.


----------

